# Ad Paid for: Simi Cycling Center HUGE SALE 10/17



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Simi Cycling Center is hosting our 2nd Annual October Sale!*
Everything in the store is on sale!

2010 Bikes... ON SALE
prior year bikes.... ON SALE AT BLOWOUT PRICES!
Tarmacs, Roubaix, TCR, Defy, S-Works, System Six, Allez, Secteur and MORE!

Road Bikes (aluminum with carbon forks) from Specialized, Cannondale and Giant starting @ $699!
Fixies @ $499...

Every accessory, nutritional etc. ALL ON SALE
When: Saturday 10/17 10am-5pm ONE DAY ONLY
Where: Simi Cycling Center
897 E Los Angeles, Ave
Simi Valley, CA 93065

805.522.0565


----------

